# Transparent status bar and softbutton background.



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like its possible on the GSM version running 4.02 roms. Anyone try for our LTE/4.03 phones? I never noticed how much space these two little bars take. I can PM a link to the thread if im not allowed to post it.

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp140/kgbrown247/Screenshot_2011-12-21-13-20-17.png
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2724752/screens/Screenshot_2011-12-21-03-35-29.png


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14008-transparent-status-bar/page__view__findpost__p__346790


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

How do we do this? I want it badly.


----------



## white2kss (Jan 3, 2012)

idle0095 said:


> How do we do this? I want it badly.


same here man.


----------



## BillytheKid (Nov 13, 2011)

def would like this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I have not dabbled in that part of the theming universe, but couldn't it be as simple as creating the PNG system image with transparency? and If not, I'd imagine you just have to acknowledge the use of transparency in an XML or other type of declaring file

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Im s till trying to get this working but i do know that you need the trans parent background soft key mod which is on xda. Once you have that installed you need a 1440 ^ 1280 image with your dock layered on the bottom. the thread is here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582

Good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

white2kss said:


> Looks like its possible on the GSM version running 4.02 roms. Anyone try for our LTE/4.03 phones? I never noticed how much space these two little bars take. I can PM a link to the thread if im not allowed to post it.
> 
> http://i405.photobuc...21-13-20-17.png
> http://dl.dropbox.co...21-03-35-29.png


lol, that first pic is mine, cant get it to work on 4.0.3. though.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been working on this for a while. I do not believe the issue is the image size.


----------



## mfish123 (Dec 27, 2011)

BillytheKid said:


> def would like this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## leprophotography (Jul 16, 2011)

A case of heineken for any1 who devs. for AOKP ROM!!


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

I could do the statusbar, but 17 should drop tonight, then any mod you flash that changes the systemui. apk will get rid of the transparent status bar.


----------



## leprophotography (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh hahha, wait till 17 drops?


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

leprophotography said:


> Oh hahha, wait till 17 drops?


Then 18, 19,20,21,22,23.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Would love to see this in AOKP!


----------



## leprophotography (Jul 16, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> Then 18, 19,20,21,22,23.


Oh haha, I guess more Heineken coming your way!


----------



## mfish123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here are some instructions on how to do the mod but they're way over my head. Maybe this will help someone smarter than me, get us those bad a$$ transparent status and nav bars on AOKP: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1409540

I feel like AOKP is so tweaked and stable that I'd be content to have the transparent mod on M2 even if that means I can't upgrade to the next version of AOKP right away.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

AOKP 16A transparent status bar is here.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15099-mod-aokp-transparent-status-bar/


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

can you post that second wallpaper ??


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> can you post that second wallpaper ??


needs to be resized.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bgwilson89/sets/72157603881907783/detail/Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

This would be an awesome mod to have than people would stop whining about the screen size

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

